# Clutch Problems



## hcpcjj (May 22, 2008)

Really noisy when the clutch is engaged. I can feel vibration in the pedal. I can't find any information on the throwout bearing at all. Can anyone explain to me the arrangement of the slave cylinder, throwout bearing, etc.? Any sources for an aftermarket bearing? I read something about the F Body Pontiac bearing fitting the '04 after changing the fitting. Can anyone provide more information? Also, is there a factory service manual available for this vehicle. :confused Many thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hcpcjj said:


> Really noisy when the clutch is engaged. I can feel vibration in the pedal. I can't find any information on the throwout bearing at all. Can anyone explain to me the arrangement of the slave cylinder, throwout bearing, etc.? Any sources for an aftermarket bearing? I read something about the F Body Pontiac bearing fitting the '04 after changing the fitting. Can anyone provide more information? Also, is there a factory service manual available for this vehicle. :confused Many thanks.


Maybe a stooopid question here, but have you checked the fluid in the reservoir to see if it's not empty? If you have checked it, did you notice if the fluid is filthy, and a dark almost coffee dark caramel color? Mine was dirty looking and I could take my finger and wipe residue off of the inner lip. 

I did not have the sensation you are describing and the fluid most probably isn't your problem, my problem felt like some kind of interference when I shifted from one gear to the next, almost like something was preventing a nice smooth shift. I had the dealer suck out all the old and install new. I felt a difference right away and the problem was corrected. I didn't think of it or I would have had them change it out with synthetic. Next time for sure. If you go this route change out to synthetic....

Can't help you on the throwout bearing, or slave cylinder arrangements.

As far as a service manual......If you go to; www.mygmlink.com and register (FREE) you can obtain a manual. Select the glove box option. There you will find your owners manual online and can order a service manual.


----------



## hcpcjj (May 22, 2008)

Was low, but not empty. It does look filthy, however. Would dirty fluid cause noise and and vibration when the clutch pedal is depressed?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hcpcjj said:


> Was low, but not empty. It does look filthy, however. Would dirty fluid cause noise and and vibration when the clutch pedal is depressed?


I wouldn't think so. Mine caused a less than smooth shift and after it was replaced there was a noticeable difference. Your problem I would think goes deeper. The filth in there isn't helping matters.


----------



## hcpcjj (May 22, 2008)

What are the options for bearing replacement? I can't seem to find one aftermarket.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hcpcjj said:


> What are the options for bearing replacement? I can't seem to find one aftermarket.


Maybe its a dealer only part? Try Corvette as well as Pontiac?


----------



## Stevo (May 11, 2008)

Buy a slave cylinder for a F body all you have to do is change the fitting. Also if you are going to do this I would recommend buying the SS braided clutch lines from Classis tube and inspect the clutch while the transmission is out.


----------



## hcpcjj (May 22, 2008)

Sorry to be so uninformed, but what models/years are "F" Body?


----------



## hcpcjj (May 22, 2008)

Also, I've not seen one of these. Is the slave cylinder and throwout bearing one assembly?


----------



## Stevo (May 11, 2008)

hcpcjj said:


> Also, I've not seen one of these. Is the slave cylinder and throwout bearing one assembly?


The F body is the late model camaro/firebird. I would buy a slave cylinder from your local parts store for a 2001 camero with the ls1 engine. They should offer the slve cylinder with the bearings on it complete. All you have to do to use it on the GTO is change out the fitings on your old slave cylinder to the new one. I also suggest buying the SS braided line to replace the flexing stock line. ALso LS1TECH has some more information in the driveline section.


----------



## hcpcjj (May 22, 2008)

I've heard there is a special tool required to disconnect the line. Is this correct and if so, where do I get one? Thanks to all. Great forum.


----------

